# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  النتائج الكاملة للفائزين وكذلك للذين لم يحالفهم الحظ في الانتخابات النيابية 2010

## abuslayeh

ادخلوا الى الرابط التالي كي تشاهدوا نتائج الانتخابات النيابية في الاردن 2010 لجميع المترشحين سواء

 الذين حالفهم ام لم يحالفهم الحظ

ملاحظة : اضغط على اسم المحافظة في اسفل الصفحة

 كي تشاهد النتائج الكاملة للمترشحين في هذه المحافظة

http://www.moi.gov.jo/Portals/0/النت...%202010%20.xls

----------


## احمد برجس

يسلموا كثييييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## ادهم النمر

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## maiyas

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## موروري

يسلم ايديك على الموضوع

----------


## abuslayeh

اشكر الجميع وخاصة الاعضاء الجدد 
ومشاركاتهم هي الاولى في هذا الموضوع
واتمنى لهم ان يجدوا المفيد والجديد في هذا المنتدى
  موفقين بإذن الله ... لكم مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## نشةثثم73

مرحبا كيفكم 
كل المرشحين ظلموا بسبب الوائر الوهميه ونطالب مسؤوول واحد يشرح لنا حسنات هذه الدوائر الوهميه خلينا نحس انا مش خرفان .

----------


## abuslayeh

الدوائر الوهمية فيه ظلم كبير فقد ينجح من يحصل على عدد اصوات اقل
 ويرسب من يحصل على عدد اصوات اكثر
مثلا ....الدائرة الاولى في مادبا لها مقعدين مسلمين 
والاصل ان اعلى شخصين في عددالاصوات هما الفائزان
ولكن مع القانون الجديد للدوائر الوهمية تم تقسيم هذه الدائرة الى فرعيتين اولى وثانية
الاول في الفرعية الاولى ( برجس العبابسة) حصل على 2684 صوتا - ناجح
الاول في الفرعية الثانية (محمد الشوابكة) حصل على 4999 صوتا - ناجح
الثاني في الفرعية الثانية ( غالب الموازرة ) حصل على 3803 صوتا - راسب

كما تلاحظون ان الثاني في الفرعية الثانية قد حصل على اصوات اكثر من
الاول في الفرعية الاولى ومع ذلك لم ينجح ..على الرغم انهم كلهم مرشحين 
في الدائرة الاولى الرئيسية في مادبا
اليس هذا بظلم.... :Eh S(5):

----------


## rshooodeh

yslamoooooooooooooo kteeeeeeeeeeeer :7 5 138[1]:

----------


## rshooodeh

:upset2: leash msh mbeen elrab6

----------


## abood.j

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## suleiman164

شكرا كتييييييييييير

----------


## عبد الرحمن قطامش

شكراالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ploxy

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## يوسف ابو معيط

:SnipeR (6):  :SnipeR (6): 
مبرووووووووووووك الى جميع النواب

----------


## يوسف ابو معيط

:Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9): مشكووووووووووووووووورين الجميع والله يعطيكوا العافيه

----------


## abuslayeh

بينما اقلب الاسماء وعدد الاصوات التي حصلوا عليها 

تفاجأت ان هناك بعض المرشحين لم يحصلوا على اي صوت

شو القصة ...معقول انهم لم ينتخبوا انفسهم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## totoalharbi

يسلمو ع الموضوع  والف مبروك لكل الناجحين

----------


## حسن اردن

شكرا على الموضوع الجيد

----------


## memorise

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :SnipeR (65):

----------


## yahya.abodalo

شكراً لكم جزيلاً على جهودكم :Argue1:  :36 1 62[1]:

----------


## brightstar_kh

lthanksssssssssssssssss

----------


## fadisoft10

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييين

----------


## mazen333

مشكورين كثير قوي

----------


## rasha1985

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## Asmaa I. Saleh

مشكور، كل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## abuslayeh

اشكر الجميع على المرور

----------


## احمدالعبيني

a;vhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## ارشيدالحوامده

صاحب النصيب ،  هو الذي فاز ، ذلك ما قدر الله له ، و من خسر فذلك من كسب يده ، ( الناس بدها اللي يراعي مصالحها بمخافة الله ) مبارك للفائزين  و حظا اوفر للخاسرين

----------


## نور النمري

شكرا :SnipeR (23):

----------

